# Hyatt VC, Buyer's remorse, too late to cancel?



## lisacas1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi, I'm a newbie and I purchased a TS with Hyatt Vacation Club at the Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch in San Antonio.  I got the copper level 1100 points plan, 2 bedroom for $13K.  It's been 3 days and I noticed on my contract that it says I can cancel by the 6th day.  

Has anyone ever cancelled their purchase with HVC with success?  After looking online and finding better deals I believe I can find something that would better suit my needs and pocket.  After reading many posts I noticed people saying do not purchase from the developer.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## Tia (Jun 26, 2008)

You need to look at the paperwork and see what it says you need to do to cancel, then follow the direction exactly before time runs out.


----------



## Pit (Jun 26, 2008)

Your instincts are correct. If you are only 3 days into a 6 day recission period, then it is not too late. Rescind now, while you still can. Read your contract and carefully follow the instructions to rescind.

Save yourself thousands of dollars. You can do much better on the resale market.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 26, 2008)

*There Is No Such Thing As A New Timeshare.  (Timeshares Are All Used-Used-Used.)*




lisacas1 said:


> I noticed people saying do not purchase from the developer.


That's what most people say on TUG-BBS.


lisacas1 said:


> Any advice would be greatly appreciated,


Buy resale. 

Save $10*,*000 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Robert D (Jun 26, 2008)

From what I've seen, you can get a 1400 pt. membership for about half of what you paid for 1100 pts on the resale market.  Cancel ASAP - don't procrastinate.


----------



## lisacas1 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for your replies!  It says on the contract 

_"Purchaser may cancel this Contract before the 6th day after the date the contract is signed or Purchaser receives a copy of this contract..... Your notice of cancellation is effective on the date sent or delivered to ...."_

I purchased it on the 23rd.  If I send it via overnight mail w/ signature required I should be good.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 27, 2008)

No need to send it overnight delivery.  Unless it specifically states a different delivery method in the contract, just put together a rescission letter and mail it via USPS Certified mail, with return receipt.  It is the date that you send it that counts, not when they receive it.  Hyatt is a class act, and you will have no problems canceling your contract, and having your deposit refunded.

After that, if you are still interested in Hyatt, hang around here and learn more about the system and the properties.  If at that time you still want to purchase, you can start looking for a resale and save big $$$.  And best of all:  no salesman pushing you into a deal.

Kurt


----------



## richardm (Jun 27, 2008)

Pay for the overnight and the tracking.. Don't take any chances... 

Let's see- $13,000 vs $35 in fedex charges... HMMMMMM- What to do, What to do....


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 27, 2008)

*FedEx, Shmeddex.*




richardm said:


> Pay for the overnight and the tracking.. Don't take any chances...
> 
> Let's see- $13,000 vs $35 in fedex charges... HMMMMMM- What to do, What to do....


What's important is doing it precisely the way it says to do it in the paperwork received from the timeshare company. 

It would be a shame to be stuck with the full-freight timeshare because of sending it by FedEx if the rescission instructions plainly say to mail it. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## richardm (Jun 27, 2008)

Is AwayWeGo implying that the resort can deny the cancellation request if it is sent by another courier than the US Postal Service?? I'm confused by the last post..


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 27, 2008)

richardm said:


> Is AwayWeGo implying that the resort can deny the cancellation request if it is sent by another courier than the US Postal Service?? I'm confused by the last post..


Yes, they can.  If it specifies to send it via USPS to a specific address or PO box in the contract, and you send it FedEx, they could technically reject it.  Why take the chance?  What to do, what to do, ...

No need whatsoever to send it overnight.  A registered letter will meet all legal requirements to prove the date when you sent it, which would hold up in any court of law as proof of cancellation.  Take the $35 and go out for a dinner, if you feel the need to spend that money.  

Kurt


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 27, 2008)

*Doing It Their Way.*




richardm said:


> Is AwayWeGo implying that the resort can deny the cancellation request if it is sent by another courier than the US Postal Service?? I'm confused by the last post..


Pay no attention to me -- I've never even done rescission. 

However, I have read here on TUG-BBS over & over that what's important in completing a successful timeshare-purchase rescission is following the timeshare company's rescission instructions to the letter.  If they say send it by USPS, then that's how to send it. 

If I were doing it, in my semi-compulsive way I'd end up mailing it, faxing it, & FedExing it -- suspenders & a belt & safety pins all 3. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## IngridN (Jun 27, 2008)

I cancelled a Hyatt purchase earlier this year after reviewing the contract and discovering that it would not suit our needs.  I faxed a cancellation letter as well as sent it certified, return receipt requested to the address and fax number stated on the cancellation instructions form.  No problems.  Did receive a call from the salesman the next day.

Ingrid


----------



## sfsailors (Jun 28, 2008)

PigsDad said:


> Yes, they can.  If it specifies to send it via USPS to a specific address or PO box in the contract, and you send it FedEx, they could technically reject it.  Why take the chance?  What to do, what to do, ...
> 
> No need whatsoever to send it overnight.  A registered letter will meet all legal requirements to prove the date when you sent it, which would hold up in any court of law as proof of cancellation.  Take the $35 and go out for a dinner, if you feel the need to spend that money.
> 
> Kurt



I would do everything. Who care for $35 when you risk $10,000 on the line.


----------



## JudyS (Jun 28, 2008)

If it were me, I would probably Express Mail it with some sort of delivery confirmation, and also send a fax, just to take care of this ASAP.  However, as others here have said, Hyatt is a class act, so I suspect that any reasonable method of getting the rescission to them will work.


----------



## somerville (Jun 28, 2008)

richardm said:


> Is AwayWeGo implying that the resort can deny the cancellation request if it is sent by another courier than the US Postal Service?? I'm confused by the last post..


Many rescission laws are written to provide that only Certified Mail gets the benefit of the date of mailing being the date the rescission is effective.  A FedEx shipment under those laws would not be effective until received.  If a buyer waited until the last day to FedEx a rescission notice, it would not be received in a timely manner, yet the Certified Mail rescission mailed the same day, but received several days later, would be effective.  The key is to know and follow the law of the jurisdiction that governs the rescission.  Some states have updated their laws to permit newer forms of notification.


----------

